# Prescription prices at Costco



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have just gotten home from buying our first prescription at Costco. The experience simply made my jaw drop!

On the recommendation of our veterinary neurologist, I priced Charlie's new anti-seizure med, zonisamide, at several drug stores to have a basis for comparison. Charlie needs 240 of the 100 mg capsules of zonisamide per month. At CVS, that would run over $400! The best price I found at online pet pharmacies was over $100. The online Costco pharmacy estimate was around $75. But at the local Costco, the pharmacist priced it at $61. You don't have to be a member to fill prescriptions there, but for members the price drops to $56 with a member discount. The member discount on that prescription alone will pay for a membership in 10 months.

I am utterly amazed at the difference in prices. 

And service? On a "busy" Saturday afternoon, I went straight to the pharmacy window and was helped immediately. Given the information about the member discount. I went back to the member services desk and joined, then returned to the pharmacy to give them my membership number. I'm guessing this was about 15 minutes, given the short line and the time to have our photos taken for the membership cards. The prescription was already filled and waiting for me! I sure don't have that experience at other pharmacies.

I'm going to price all of our other prescriptions there.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have at Costco anywhere nearby, but found that WalMart charged on $20 for 3 months worth of Brooks thyroid medicine when it was $27 for one month at the vet.
By the way, if you have Publix near you, they actually give you some prescriptions FREE (of course you have to have a prescription). I know some generic antibiotics are included, but don't know what else.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We tried Walmart for the zonisamide. I don't remember the price, but it was way higher than Costco's. We also looked at Target, Rite Aid, Walgreen's, and Giant, among others.

Thanks for the info about Publix. There isn't one close by, but I'm sure others will be glad to have the info.

The Costco online pharmacy, though higher than the local warehouse price, was still incredibly less expensive than anyone else for zonisamide. 

My limited check thus far does not show a similar bargain for the other meds used in our house, but I'll certainly price-check with Costco in the future. It may be that with our insurance, they still beat the competition.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You will LOVE Costco! It's soooo much better than the Sams Clubs (Walmart) in quality of merchandise. I only wish we had one closer to us. It's a 25 mile round trip to get there and back. Costco has some good long lasting produce too. Their strawberries and black seedless grapes are fabulous!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We love Costco too!


----------



## Tiff L (Jan 12, 2014)

I wonder how much it is these days? Just picked up a generic Rx if zonisamide at Fred Meyer and it was 31.00 for a month of 150mg twice a day. I bet Costco would be even cheaper!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have used Costco for years for my puppy scripts! Most things are better, but not all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a few websites where you can do a price check/comparison on prescription drugs.
I've never used them so I can't tell you how good they are, it might save you some time. 

Prices, Coupons and Information - GoodRx

https://www.rxpricequotes.com/

Two phone apps-

Compare Prescription Drug Prices, We Review The Apps - Consumer Reports


----------

